
3D Hearts Graph in Google Search - lostbit
https://cube3x.com/3d-hearts-graph-in-google-search/
======
ihsanyounes90
Interesting, I would like to see a 3d map project of the hole human body, in
this way you can learn without opening books and staff :)

